
The End of Firefox Windows XP Support - robin_reala
https://chuttenblog.wordpress.com/2018/09/05/the-end-of-firefox-windows-xp-support/
======
Areading314
Wow, hats off for supporting xp until now!

------
strainer
Seems to be the last 52 esr for Vista as well as XP. Is it a bit sneaky to
just announce the older OS?

When I click on the download for firefox 62 on this old Vista laptop, I just
get sent the install file 52.9.0 esr with no warning or explanation.

52 works nice for now for you know, old dog tricks.

~~~
slededit
Vista's market share is a rounding error - it never overtook XP. Today XP
adoption is still almost 5x higher. They could have mentioned it, but XP
support is by far what people care about.

~~~
AdmiralAsshat
Vista felt incredibly half-baked, and no one I know kept it once Windows 7
became an option.

~~~
olliej
My understanding is basically vista was a huge step forward in the security
and stability of the OS, but those changes made traditional backwards compat
harder to maintain (eg old software was more likely to break), and the driver
model changes made the entire windows driver system waaaaymore secure, at the
cost of requiring either substantial rewrites (especially for the gpu drivers)
or slow compat layers. After a couple of years drivers etc had settled down so
performance horrors had been fixed, and more software was actually doing the
right thing, but by then win7 was out.

Because of the problems with it people (incl oems) didn’t sell it :-/

------
muterad_murilax
The same goes for Vista, I presume?

